# If it's stupid but it works?



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's still stupid...


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Uh...not in my house


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

are we talking about the double tee or the garden hose?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Told you not to post this online:blink:

Now everyone knows how to fix it:laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Not in a house, in a warehouse.... They left it exposed so everyone could admire the work.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> are we talking about the double tee or the garden hose?


Nothing wrong with the cross, definitely the hose&clamps


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cj told me to install it that way. The garden hose did have the UPC symbol drawn on it with a sharpie. Is it bad that the hose I used was old, rotted, and last used to pump out some septic water?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> Nothing wrong with the cross, definitely the hose&clamps


until you have to clean it :whistling2:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Cj told me to install it that way. The garden hose did have the UPC symbol drawn on it with a sharpie. Is it bad that the hose I used was old, rotted, and last used to pump out some septic water?


Are you talking about that green flexpex? Come on now perfect when you need to get behind other fittings or pipes. Very flexible I know you guys like it. There is a bunch of green flex pipe at cheap depot isle with the label I don't want to pay the plumber, located next to I'm a cheap. Hey it works and those clamps stay in place all the way to 60psi. Always make sure you get the one that says UPC if done with sharpie its for fresh water, fresh as the pipe. What can go wrong with it:whistling2:

You know it would last:laughing: and don't forget buy flexpex for all your leaks :yes::yes::jester:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The hose also acts as a thermal expansion point and a water hammer arrestor.


----------



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

I was working in northern Indiana in the 90's and ran across a 30 gallon gas water heater in a warehouse that had a similar hose connection supplying natural gas! I almost ***x a brick...Lucky Jack


----------

